# anyone watching warehouse 13 or alphas



## robbhimself (Sep 13, 2006)

anyone else watching these shows? i was a little disappointed in warehouse 13, the effects were pretty rough and it seemed to me like the actors have lost interest in the show. alphas came out of the gate much stronger and i'm looking forward to where the show goes.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

We watched the first season of WH13 and really enjoyed it, but we lost interest by the time the 2nd season came out.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

We're watching WH13. I still enjoy it. It's the kind of light SciFi that interests me. Yeah, it's hokey and unrealistic, but I find it mindless fun. Don't watch Alphas.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

The premiere of Alphas was definitely better than that of W13, but I think W13 suffered from having to reset what happened at the end of last season. The previews for the upcoming season of W13 look great.

Per a discussion last year, W13 and Alphas seem to occur in the same storyverse. Two people on W13 have Alpha abilities unrelated to artifacts - Pete's danger sense and Claudia's boyfriend's lie detection.


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

I like them both, but the season 3 episode of WH13 was a letdown. And I get that it was a reset, but it just seemed tired to me as well.

I want them to bring Steve back.


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

We watch Warehouse 13, but haven't seen the new episode yet.


----------



## Merrier (Jul 20, 2005)

We enjoy both. 

Neither season premiere really grabbed me. I think it was because the previous seasons ended with huge events and by now the impact of them has worn off. I should've watched the last few episodes of each ahead of the premieres, I guess.


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

We watch and enjoy both as well.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I watch and enjoy them both. I like certain actors on one and certain ones on the other.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I watched about a season of W13, and for the most part enjoyed it. Then the show started to get too silly for me, and I dropped it.

I think I watched two Alphas, and that was enough for me. I didn't like the writing at all. Not my cup of tea, as they say.

Are these both SyFy shows? I don't watch a single SF channel show. I've tried almost every one that has premiered, but for some reason, I have yet to find one I like enough to keep the SP. I love sci-fi, but find that SyFy's shows just aren't for me. They're either too silly, too stupid, poorly written, poorly cast or acted... yada.

Shows I tried and dropped:
Alphas
Being Human
Caprica
Eureka
Haven
Lost Girl
Merlin
Warehouse 13

Pretty impressive list of losers (IMHO, as I know lots of y'all love these)


----------



## cal_s7 (Oct 1, 2003)

astrohip said:


> Shows I tried and dropped:
> Alphas
> Being Human
> Caprica
> ...


Wow. I may have to try Caprica and Haven. They are only two I've not seen and I do Love all the others. I guess our tastes are opposite. 

As for Being Human. I've watched the UK one. I have not seen the American one yet. But I do plan on watching it.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

I would recommend "Continuum"... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Continuum_(TV_series)

http://continuumtheseries.com/


----------



## TiVangelist (Aug 28, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> We're watching WH13. I still enjoy it. It's the kind of light SciFi that interests me. Yeah, it's hokey and unrealistic, but I find it mindless fun. Don't watch Alphas.


I agree. WH13 is pretty fun so I'm still tuning in. Haven't seen the newest episode yet, though.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

The only time WH13 does not put me to sleep is when they sex up Mica.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I've been watching both shows since the beginning. I enjoyed both Premieres this past Monday.
This is the first year I've watched more TV shows during the Summer Season than during the Fall/Winter/Spring Season.
I'm even watching more shows on SyFy now than I did a few years ago. I've also been enjoying Lost Girl and of course Eureka just ended it's run.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

I thought the Warehouse premiere was weak, but the sound was distorted and AWFUL. What the heck happened there? The end last year was pretty good, but the reset had a whole "why did I waste my emotion back then if it was merely goiong to be undone" kind of vibe to it.

I always have watched Alphas, but I never really got over the blatent Plagiarism of the basic concept. The specific characters and situations are unique, but the underlying premise is certainly a rip-off. That kinda ruins it for me.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I forgot about the audio issue. I thought it might have been a local issue. The voices from the center channel were messed up.

Sent from my HTC ReZound using Forum Runner


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

dswallow said:


> I would recommend "Continuum"... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Continuum_(TV_series)
> 
> http://continuumtheseries.com/


Thanks!! That looks interesting. I saw the trailer. I'll need to check out a couple of episodes.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

dswallow said:


> I would recommend "Continuum"... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Continuum_(TV_series)
> 
> http://continuumtheseries.com/


Cool! I didn't realize the series was available to watch on the website. Thanks.

ETA: And I guess they're NOT available to watch in the US.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Peter000 said:


> Cool! I didn't realize the series was available to watch on the website. Thanks.
> 
> ETA: And I guess they're NOT available to watch in the US.


Yeah, you need to download it via "other means," or at least sign up for a proxy service that could make it appear your ISP is in Canada.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I watched the first four episodes last night. Although the YouTube channel is only up to episode four in the US.

Sent from my HTC ReZound using Forum Runner


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

I have a season plus of W13 stacked up, so I guess I lost interest in it.

I do love Alphas though, and am looking forward to watching the season premiere this weekend.


----------



## TiVo_Josh (Apr 15, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> I watched the first four episodes last night. Although the YouTube channel is only up to episode four in the US.


The youtube channel called ContinuumTheSeries has nothing to do with the TV show called 'Continuum' which is from Canada.

This is the trailer:

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IDzP72R1wus[/media]


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

TiVo_Josh said:


> The youtube channel called ContinuumTheSeries has nothing to do with the TV show called 'Continuum' which is from Canada.
> 
> This is the trailer:
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IDzP72R1wus[/media]




I knew something wasn't right. I printed out the episode list and it didn't match what I was watching. I was tired and it was late.
But this looks like it's much better.
But I need to find where I can watch it from.

I guess I went to the right site initially but when the video was blocked, since I'm not in Canada, I went looking for a place to watch it from I found the other show called Continuum.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

justen_m said:


> The premiere of Alphas was definitely better than that of W13, but I think W13 suffered from having to reset what happened at the end of last season. The previews for the upcoming season of W13 look great.
> 
> Per a discussion last year, W13 and Alphas seem to occur in the same storyverse. Two people on W13 have Alpha abilities unrelated to artifacts - Pete's danger sense and Claudia's boyfriend's lie detection.


They've had a crossover character too now, so WH13, Alphas, and Eureka are in the same story-verse.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

aaronwt said:


> I knew something wasn't right. I printed out the episode list and it didn't match what I was watching. I was tired and it was late.
> But this looks like it's much better.
> But I need to find where I can watch it from.
> 
> I guess I went to the right site initially but when the video was blocked, since I'm not in Canada, I went looking for a place to watch it from I found the other show called Continuum.


This seems to have links to ways to view them online: http://one-tvshows.eu/tv/continuum/

The links there from divxstage.eu, at least for the first episode, just worked for me (ignore that they say they don't work).


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

I'm still watching both shows. The new season of Warehouse 13 started out kind of slow but I'm hoping it picks up soon.


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

Church AV Guy said:


> I thought the Warehouse premiere was weak, but the sound was distorted and AWFUL. What the heck happened there? The end last year was pretty good, but the reset had a whole "why did I waste my emotion back then if it was merely goiong to be undone" kind of vibe to it.
> 
> I always have watched Alphas, but I never really got over the blatent Plagiarism of the basic concept. The specific characters and situations are unique, but the underlying premise is certainly a rip-off. That kinda ruins it for me.


I still watch W13 and the sound was definitely messed up even in plain stereo.

I loved it when


Spoiler



Pete did the Tebow when he caught the football.


 in the season premiere.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

ronsch said:


> I still watch W13 and the sound was definitely messed up even in plain stereo.
> 
> I loved it when
> 
> ...


That was a great moment. I thought Artie's response was equally entertaining, and fitting.

"Oh come on now, who doesn't know what an alidade looks like?"


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

I tried W13, but I don't remember why I didn't stick with it. Alphas had slipped under my radar. I didn't know of it until after the fact. I think I saw one ep, then it went on hiatus.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Church AV Guy said:


> I thought the Warehouse premiere was weak, but the sound was distorted and AWFUL. .


God yes. Watched first two tonight. First was such a mess I thought my setup was screwed up.


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

Really enjoying Alphas right now, this season started off really well IMO.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

I thought the second episodes of both shows were better.


Spoiler



Artie is seeing the possible effects of his actions, and Steve has been brought back, with out permission (guesseed that).


 I did not notice the sound this time as being distorted, so they must have fixed it. I wonder if they fixed it in any of the additional showings last week.


Spoiler



The monster bit looked pretty much right out of a bad episode of Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea. Cute, and could not be taken seriously.

Rosen will have to win back the trust of the enture team it seems. they need to keep a supply of pudding on hand for Gary, just in case.  Oh, and someone needs to explain to him AGAIN the concept of privacy! Sheesh!


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

I feel like an old perv saying this but Allison Scagliotti looked FINE last night om W13.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

Kamakzie said:


> I feel like an old perv saying this but Allison Scagliotti looked FINE last night om W13.


:up: I totally agree.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

She looked terrible.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

In the first ep she looked terrible. Have not seen the 2nd ep.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

astrohip said:


> Shows I tried and dropped:
> Alphas
> Being Human
> Caprica
> ...


Try the original Being Human on BBCA, it is 1000 times better than its SyFy cousin. At least the first three season were. This last season, not so much as 3/4's of the original had moved on and the actresss that plays Annie has now moved on also.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

bengalfreak said:


> Try the original Being Human on BBCA, it is 1000 times better than its SyFy cousin. At least the first three season were. This last season, not so much as 3/4's of the original had moved on and the actresss that plays Annie has now moved on also.


Yeah. The BBC version of Being Human is a really good example of a show that has stayed around too long after the use-by date, and is now mighty stale. It should have ended after season three. Season four was pretty bad, really, and I haven't seen season five. When Aidan Turner left, the show should have ended.

I don't think the US version has been as good, but it has been very consistent--so far.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Terrible how? Hair too dark? Too much makeup?


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Church AV Guy said:


> I don't think the US version has been as good, but it has been very consistent--so far.


I watched two episodes and I thought the acting made the boys from Supernatural look like Oscar material in comparison. I mean, I thought it was right up their with Sharktopus in the bad acting department.


----------



## zuko3984 (May 4, 2002)

bengalfreak said:


> Try the original Being Human on BBCA, it is 1000 times better than its SyFy cousin. At least the first three season were. This last season, not so much as 3/4's of the original had moved on and the actresss that plays Annie has now moved on also.


I totally disagree. I think the American version in much better then the BBC version. I might give in that the first few episodes of the BBC one were better but once the american version started to go in it's own direction it became much much better. And season 4 of the BBC version was horrible and unwatchabel for me. I can't even belive they are planning on doing a season 5.


----------



## zuko3984 (May 4, 2002)

bengalfreak said:


> I watched two episodes and I thought the acting made the boys from Supernatural look like Oscar material in comparison. I mean, I thought it was right up their with Sharktopus in the bad acting department.


I guess we have different taste because i have to disagree again. I think the acting on the american version is much better then the BBC version. I thought the actor who played George on the BBC version was just terrible.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

zuko3984 said:


> I guess we have different taste because i have to disagree again. I think the acting on the american version is much better then the BBC version. I thought the actor who played George on the BBC version was just terrible.


Of people who've seen both, you're the first person I've ever seen say they prefer the American version/American actors. You're probably the first person I've seen who didn't say the American version was BAD, not just that they preferred the BBC version.

Personally I think the actor who plays George in the American version (Sam Huntington) is actually one of the worst actors I've ever seen in a lead role. 

Interesting viewpoint.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I think the American one has been on an upward trend, and the British one on a downward trend. To the point where the American one has become quite interesting, and the British one quite...not.

I probably wouldn't say the American version is quite as good as the British one was at its peak. But it's definitely gotten into the same league.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I think the American one has been on an upward trend, and the British one on a downward trend. To the point where the American one has become quite interesting, and the British one quite...not.
> 
> I probably wouldn't say the American version is quite as good as the British one was at its peak. But it's definitely gotten into the same league.


Yes, the last season of the BBC version definitely is below par; mostly because it's run about a season longer than it should have as a series, sicne just about every original cast member is gone. But the fair comparison really is more season-by-season, at least while the storyline is mostly identical. If/when they seriously diverge such comparisons will be more difficult.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

dswallow said:


> If/when they seriously diverge such comparisons will be more difficult.


So, basically, after about the first half of the first season?


----------



## zuko3984 (May 4, 2002)

dswallow said:


> Of people who've seen both, you're the first person I've ever seen say they prefer the American version/American actors. You're probably the first person I've seen who didn't say the American version was BAD, not just that they preferred the BBC version.
> 
> Personally I think the actor who plays George in the American version (Sam Huntington) is actually one of the worst actors I've ever seen in a lead role.
> 
> Interesting viewpoint.


I might be one of the few who thinks the American version is better but according to the discussion of season 2 of the american version plenty of people are enjoying it. 
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=481991&highlight=being+human

I feel that the BBC version started out really good and got worse as it went on with the latest season being unwatchable, while the american version seems to be getting better as it goes on which to me is the sign of a better show.


----------



## zuko3984 (May 4, 2002)

dswallow said:


> Yes, the last season of the BBC version definitely is below par; mostly because it's run about a season longer than it should have as a series, sicne just about every original cast member is gone. But the fair comparison really is more season-by-season, at least while the storyline is mostly identical. If/when they seriously diverge such comparisons will be more difficult.


Have you actually watched all of the american version because they went went in a totally different direction from the BBC version about half way through the first season and by the second season it has basically no story lines that resemble anything from the BBC version.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm watching Alphas regularly! We dropped WH13 at the end of Season 1. The effects where hideous! On our really nice HD TV it just seemed so bad... and totally unbelievable. We just couldn't get into it any more.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Edited: Didn't see there was a specific thread created for this week's episode. Reposting over there...


----------



## miller890 (Feb 15, 2002)

dswallow said:


> I would recommend "Continuum"... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Continuum_(TV_series)
> 
> http://continuumtheseries.com/


Thanks for the recommendation. Great series.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

We just got caught up on W13 and I forgot how fun it is. We laugh out loud (mostly at Pete) a few times an ep.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Geishas and pregnancy on this week's "Warehouse 13"? I think the writers just have a long list of fetishes and are checking them off one by one. (And they appear to have suddenly realized that they may run out of "famous" people sooner rather than later, hence the couple of "regular person" artifacts involved in this one.)

Oh, and if anyone has a fetish for embarrassing product-placement dialogue, they definitely got to enjoy that, too.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

The biggest laugh I had was having two actors from _Psych_ on the same episode.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Idearat said:


> The biggest laugh I had was having two actors from _Psych_ on the same episode.


I guess the Vancouver folks were visiting Toronto. 



trainman said:


> Oh, and if anyone has a fetish for embarrassing product-placement dialogue, they definitely got to enjoy that, too.


"Look, it's got Pandora!" :down:


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

trainman said:


> Geishas and pregnancy on this week's "Warehouse 13"? I think the writers just have a long list of fetishes and are checking them off one by one. (And they appear to have suddenly realized that they may run out of "famous" people sooner rather than later, hence the couple of "regular person" artifacts involved in this one.)
> 
> Oh, and if anyone has a fetish for embarrassing product-placement dialogue, they definitely got to enjoy that, too.


Okay, I laughed, but then went WTF? when have the agents ever gone had to go undercover as specific as they did to look like geisha gals. Usually they just step in, say they are special agents and grab the thing. I just dismissed that whole opening as fluff.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Alphas is really different this season. I did not think it needed to be retooled and am not particularly fond of it now. Now there is this sinister guy that the boss is focused on every episode. Last year it was mostly solving the case of the week.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

betts4 said:


> Okay, I laughed, but then went WTF? when have the agents ever gone had to go undercover as specific as they did to look like geisha gals. Usually they just step in, say they are special agents and grab the thing. I just dismissed that whole opening as fluff.


Well, they were in Japan.
US Secret Service probably doesn't have a lot of authority to just take stuff.

phox


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

DouglasPHill said:


> Alphas is really different this season. I did not think it needed to be retooled and am not particularly fond of it now. Now there is this sinister guy that the boss is focused on every episode. Last year it was mostly solving the case of the week.


It seems much darker than last season.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

phox_mulder said:


> Well, they were in Japan.
> US Secret Service probably doesn't have a lot of authority to just take stuff.


They have traveled to other countries before, I just can't remember them doing something like that. The make up and costuming and what happened to the girls that were going to work that gig (tied up in a closet?). Just seemed out of place.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I like Alphas better this season.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Warehouse 13 on 8/27/12 - worst episode evah! Everything that happened was so cliche and predictable we were sitting there saying "Really? really? did they just really do that?".


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Two characters sum up my opinion of these two shows:

Alphas' Gary - awesome to the nth degree + 6

W13's Pete - moronic buffoon


I'm not sure I'm liking the new girl on Alphas too much. I want to like her but she's too wisecrack-y. It's like the writers are trying too hard to make the show more appealing to more people this season.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I keep forgetting that Gary was the British squint who knew too much trivia on Bones. Which is a tribute to his acting chops.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I keep forgetting that Gary was the British squint who knew too much trivia on Bones. Which is a tribute to his acting chops.


The actor who plays Garry is British? I would never have guessed. Wow, he was on Mad Men too.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

cheesesteak said:


> I'm not sure I'm liking the new girl on Alphas too much. I want to like her but she's too wisecrack-y. It's like the writers are trying too hard to make the show more appealing to more people this season.


Kat? Was she even on the 8/27 episode? It seemed like everyone made an appearance, including Danielle Rosen, Skylar, Stanton, Agent Clay, etc, except Kat. Or maybe I just missed her? I guess the producers wanted somebody younger on the team? They are making Rachel act pretty young.



cheesesteak said:


> The actor who plays Garry is British? I would never have guessed. Wow, he was on Mad Men too.


If you didn't skip _all_ the commercials... It was either during last night's Alphas or W13 they had a segment with the actors talking about the show, and the actor who plays Gary (Ryan Cartwright) was one of 'em, as did the actress who plays Rachel (Azita Ghanizada).


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

cheesesteak said:


> Two characters sum up my opinion of these two shows:
> 
> Alphas' Gary - awesome to the nth degree + 6
> 
> ...


Gary is my favorite on Alphas and the actor is fantastic.

Pete is my favorite on W13 and if it wasn't for him, I might not be watching it. I watch it with a friend/neighbor and he sits there thru the episode making what he calls the "Myka" face. It's hysterical.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

The thing I like best about Gary is that occasionally you can almost catch the actor laughing at his own performance. It happened a few episodes ago when he was naked in the office, saying "Yes. I call it my fruit." The camera cut away just as he started smirking.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

trainman said:


> Geishas and pregnancy on this week's "Warehouse 13"? I think the writers just have a long list of fetishes and are checking them off one by one.


This week: "growth." (Would have preferred more growing women, of course.  )


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

I just watched "Endless Monsters." Somebody remind me, didn't H.G. and Mrs. Frederic die?

I must have missed their comebacks.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

RGM1138 said:


> I just watched "Endless Monsters." Somebody remind me, didn't H.G. and Mrs. Frederic die?
> 
> I must have missed their comebacks.


They "never died" when Artie reset the timeline, which is what this season is really all about.

It was just a little out o fthe blue when H. G. just came up with the conclusion that Artie had used the Astrolabe. Also, he is just taking Data's (name?) word on the dire consequences of his telling someone about him using the astrolabe. His vision of Claudia killing hem didn't happen. Maybe Brother Data was lying.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Church AV Guy said:


> Also, he is just taking Data's (name?) word on the dire consequences of his telling someone about him using the astrolabe. His vision of Claudia killing hem didn't happen. Maybe Brother Data was lying.


Yeah, but he's seen (hell, been in!) enough shows like this to know that you NEVER EVER TELL ANYBODY ANYTHING. Or the world will end. Or something.

I've always hated that trope...that the default mode for knowing anything out of the ordinary is to keep it a secret, when in fact the default mode for most people would be to tell everybody they know, to stop people on the street and tell them, and in fact to sell the story to as many media outlets as they can get to pay for it.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Church AV Guy said:


> They "never died" when Artie reset the timeline, which is what this season is really all about.
> 
> It was just a little out o fthe blue when H. G. just came up with the conclusion that Artie had used the Astrolabe. Also, he is just taking Data's (name?) word on the dire consequences of his telling someone about him using the astrolabe. His vision of Claudia killing hem didn't happen. Maybe Brother Data was lying.


Okay, that sounds vaguely familiar. I must not have been paying close attention when that happened.

Thanks.


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

Does it count as telling someone if they figure it out on their own?


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

I am way behind in my Alpha viewing . I just now watched "Alphaville." So far, I'm liking it better than Warehouse 13 this year.

Will Skylar be coming back? The kid was great.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Church AV Guy said:


> They "never died" when Artie reset the timeline, which is what this season is really all about.
> 
> It was just a little out o fthe blue when H. G. just came up with the conclusion that Artie had used the Astrolabe. Also, he is just taking Data's (name?) word on the dire consequences of his telling someone about him using the astrolabe. His vision of Claudia killing hem didn't happen. Maybe Brother Data was lying.


Of course 'Brother Data' has Harriet Tubman's thimble; so he can appear to be anyone he wants.

So if we assume Artie's vision is true then I'm thinking it's likely 'Data' doing "whatever he must" to stop Artie and undo the Astrolabe use.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

Jonathan_S said:


> Of course 'Brother Data' has Harriet Tubman's thimble; so he can appear to be anyone he wants.
> 
> So if we assume Artie's vision is true then I'm thinking it's likely 'Data' doing "whatever he must" to stop Artie and undo the Astrolabe use.


Oh, so you think that the "ORIGINAL" Claudia killing Artie (almost) was merely a red herring,and it will all happen again... (why do I have antoher show going through my mind right now?)


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Jonathan_S said:


> So if we assume Artie's vision is true then I'm thinking it's likely 'Data' doing "whatever he must" to stop Artie and undo the Astrolabe use.


As Church pointed out, it was true all right...what Artie saw in the vision happened; he just misinterpreted it.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

RGM1138 said:


> Will Skylar be coming back? The kid was great.





Spoiler



yes, but the episode was less than filling



phox


----------



## bandguy (May 26, 2011)

robbhimself said:


> anyone else watching these shows? i was a little disappointed in warehouse 13, the effects were pretty rough and it seemed to me like the actors have lost interest in the show. alphas came out of the gate much stronger and i'm looking forward to where the show goes.


This show was pretty cool at first. Looked kinda hokey though. I kinda expected more to be honest


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

In this week's episode of Warehouse 13 - "Endless Wonder" - Danielle Nicolet is the actress who played Deb. All I can say is Dayum!, I want one of them for Christmas.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

I guess that Artie just decided to throw away the "don't tell anyone or it will be very bad" advice. 

Is the instruction given to HG, that she take the astrolabe and get lost, telling no one where she is going, simply a way of more-or-less writing her out of the show? I can take her or leave her, but my wife likes her a lot.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Church AV Guy said:


> Is the instruction given to HG, that she take the astrolabe and get lost, telling no one where she is going, simply a way of more-or-less writing her out of the show? I can take her or leave her, but my wife likes her a lot.


No, I'm sure she'll be back.

The character and the actress are apparently "popular" enough that, a while back, there was talk of developing an H.G. Wells-centered spinoff, but I haven't heard anything about that recently.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

Church AV Guy said:


> I guess that Artie just decided to throw away the "don't tell anyone or it will be very bad" advice.
> 
> Is the instruction given to HG, that she take the astrolabe and get lost, telling no one where she is going, simply a way of more-or-less writing her out of the show? I can take her or leave her, but my wife likes her a lot.





trainman said:


> No, I'm sure she'll be back.
> 
> The character and the actress are apparently "popular" enough that, a while back, there was talk of developing an H.G. Wells-centered spinoff, but I haven't heard anything about that recently.


I THOUGHT she was a very popular character, but that instruction by Mrs. Fredrick made me feel like they were writing her out of the show. That's why I asked. I too expect her to be back.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Church AV Guy said:


> I THOUGHT she was a very popular character, but that instruction by Mrs. Fredrick made me feel like they were writing her out of the show. That's why I asked. I too expect her to be back.


From the look on her face, I wondered if they're planning to return her to villain status...


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Church AV Guy said:


> Is the instruction given to HG, that she take the astrolabe and get lost, telling no one where she is going, simply a way of more-or-less writing her out of the show? I can take her or leave her, but my wife likes her a lot.


For a moment I thought that HG was really Data using the thimble and that he now had the astrolabe.

But if I understand correctly, stealing the astrolabe does Data no good, only Artie can undo what he did. At best, all Data can do is use it for another 24-hour reboot.



trainman said:


> No, I'm sure she'll be back.
> 
> The character and the actress are apparently "popular" enough that, a while back, there was talk of developing an H.G. Wells-centered spinoff, but I haven't heard anything about that recently.


Yeah, there was an episode last season that was mostly flashback with HG in London, working for Warehouse 12. I always assumed that episode was meant to be a backdoor-pilot for an HG spinoff, which I assumed would be called "Warehouse 12".

I guess nothing came of that.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

My only problem right now is why would anyone want to turn things back. The world was ending. What could be worse than that?


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

> I guess nothing came of that.


It still could. You never know. She HAS been busy according to her IMDB page.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

TonyD79 said:


> My only problem right now is why would anyone want to turn things back. The world was ending. What could be worse than that?


:up::up:


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> My only problem right now is why would anyone want to turn things back. The world was ending. What could be worse than that?


Yeah... I don't get why Artie doesn't just say, "Hey! Idiot! How about I tell you why I did it before you decide."


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

busyba said:


> Yeah... I don't get why Artie doesn't just say, "Hey! Idiot! How about I tell you why I did it before you decide."


Artie has, including "I killed you". Brother Adrian doesn't care.

All Brother Adrian wants is each day restored to what was supposed to happen without the astrolabe.

--Carlos V.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

I don't think Artie has made clear the whole "end of the world" thing.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Something I learned from a behind the scenes piece on Alphas - Ryan Cartwright, the actor who plays Gary is _British._ Did not see that coming.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

RGM1138 said:


> Something I learned from a behind the scenes piece on Alphas - Ryan Cartwright, the actor who plays Gary is British. Did not see that coming.












I was blown away hearing him speak in the commercial, too. Rewound a couple of times.


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

I learned from behind the scenes piece on Alphas - Ryan Cartwright, the actor who plays Gary is _British._ Did not see that coming.[/QUOTE]

He played a completely different type of character on Bones - and had a British accent.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

jehma said:


> I learned from behind the scenes piece on Alphas - Ryan Cartwright, the actor who plays Gary is _British._ Did not see that coming.


He played a completely different type of character on Bones - and had a British accent.[/QUOTE]

I never really watched Bones, so he was unknown to me until Alphas. Now, I'd kinda like to check out some of his other work for comparison.


----------



## tiassa (Jul 2, 2008)

Unbeliever said:


> Artie has, including "I killed you". Brother Adrian doesn't care.
> 
> All Brother Adrian wants is each day restored to what was supposed to happen without the astrolabe.
> 
> --Carlos V.


They mentioned it in passing but I wonder if it will ultimately turn out the "Evil" that Artie unleashed by using the Astrolabe, is Brother Adrian and his quest to ruin Artie. The classic "Self Fulfilling Prophecy".


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I generally hate W13's Pete but at least he wears a University of Pennsylvania t-shirt every once in a while.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> Two characters sum up my opinion of these two shows:
> 
> Alphas' Gary - awesome to the nth degree + 6
> .


i was behind someone in a car and they were doing the hand movements gary does..so they must have the same condition as him or maybe they were watching an ep in the car..bit disconcerting to watch though..i worried how can they drive a car with moving like that with both hands every minute or so



TonyD79 said:


> My only problem right now is why would anyone want to turn things back. The world was ending. What could be worse than that?


living in hell?



RGM1138 said:


> Something I learned from a behind the scenes piece on Alphas - Ryan Cartwright, the actor who plays Gary is _British._ Did not see that coming.


next thing you know they will say house was a brit too! i jsut assume all actors are brits and that everything, especially space shows , are filmed in vancouver


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

newsposter said:


> next thing you know they will say house was a brit too! i jsut assume all actors are brits and that everything, especially space shows , are filmed in vancouver


The one that really throws me is the fact that Rick from the Walking Dead is a Brit. I always thought his southern drawl was a little odd but I just thought he talked funny. Then I saw him on Strike Back and thought "Wtf!".


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I'm finding myself bored with both shows this season. I'm finding Alphas especially bad. I remember liking that show quite a bit last summer, but this season seems so disorganized. I've got a couple episodes of both shows on my DVR and I've been thinking about trashing them.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I officially trashed both shows last night. I had 3 episodes of both and deleted them. Also dumped the season passes.

I also didn't like that show Continuum this year. Maybe I'm just not into TV Sci Fi anymore.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I'm liking alphas better than ever this year. I used to watch W13 on Monday night's but now I prefer to watch Alphas the night it airs. I still like w13 though.

Sent from my HTC ReZound using Forum Runner


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> My only problem right now is why would anyone want to turn things back. The world was ending. What could be worse than that?


Quoting myself cause it didn't ring true. Turns out it wasn't.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

I was tempted to deep six these shows but then I realized they don't last very long anyways. Maybe 3-4 more episodes?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

At least there turned out to be a good reason for why Brother Data was being such an irrational dick.


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

*Alphas - "Life After Death"*
*Warehouse 13 - "We All Fall Down"*

This thread is spoilers to the current episode, no?

Alphas - Gary was awesome with the baby. Cameron is getting on my nerves. I'm glad to see Rachel happy and wasn't her father great?

WH13 - Good fall finale with a nice cliffhanger.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

jehma said:


> Alphas - Gary was awesome with the baby.


Yes, great scenes...although as a non-parent, I was amused by the implication that all those parents with crying babies are just doing it wrong...all they need to do is look it up on the Internet.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Rachel's dad was awesome!


----------



## sbelew (Mar 13, 2005)

I tried WH13, couldn't get into it, but I do watch Alphas. Good show!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

claudia is one reason to stay with wh13


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

you meant Joanna Kelly?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I guess only one more episode left this fall for Alphas. Does anyone know when it will resume next year?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

It's the season finalé, not just a mid-season finalé. So if it's renewed, which I don't think has been announced yet, it will probably be about a year minus 13 weeks from now...


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

justen_m said:


> you meant Joanna Kelly?


i dont know anyones real names, i can barely remember character names


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

newsposter said:


> claudia is one reason to stay with wh13





justen_m said:


> you meant Joanna Kelly?





newsposter said:


> i dont know anyones real names, i can barely remember character names


Joanna Kelly plays Myka.

Claudia is played by Allison Scagliotti


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

ok how about both of them..esp when myka inevitably does what i think we all know she has to do


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I hope it's renewed then but I see the ratings are lower this season.

On another note I watched Apollo 18 the other day and noticed that the actor that plays Cameron was one of the main characters. I had not noticed him in anything else I watched before.


----------

